# 3600MHz G.Skill Trident Z Neo showing as 2133MHz In BIOS?



## Emiliano85 (Feb 5, 2020)

As title states my brand new 64GB of G.Skill ram shows as 2133MHz despite being 3600MHz CL16 ones. They are on the qvl of my Asus Crosshair VIII Hero X570 mobo. which i run with my Ryzen 3950X. Whole build is new.

Why is this happening - and do i just change it in BIOS or how do i get them to run as they should? New to building.

Thanks.


----------



## damric (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes must set up in BIOS. Set RAM voltage to 1.35v. Set RAM speed to 3600MT/s (1733MHz). Leave timings in auto for now (not X.M.P.). See if it gets you into windows. If not, add some SoC voltage. Once you are good to go then you can work on overclocking them higher than 3600MT/s or going for tighter timings. I suggest you read 1USMUS' guide, and your motherboard manual.









						AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
					

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Snootch (Feb 6, 2020)

damric said:


> Yes must set up in BIOS. Set RAM voltage to 1.35v. Set RAM speed to 3600MT/s (1733MHz). Leave timings in auto for now (not X.M.P.). See if it gets you into windows. If not, add some SoC voltage. Once you are good to go then you can work on overclocking them higher than 3600MT/s or going for tighter timings. I suggest you read 1USMUS' guide, and your motherboard manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got the same RAM and an Asus 570 MB and at least for me this won't work as the 3600 settings are XMP and what he is at now is with XMP off. If I have XMP off it won't clock higher than 3200. I would just enable DOCP(XMP), set the voltage if you want to but the XMP setting should set it at 1.35.


----------



## damric (Feb 6, 2020)

Snootch said:


> I've got the same RAM and an Asus 570 MB and at least for me this won't work as the 3600 settings are XMP and what he is at now is with XMP off. If I have XMP off it won't clock higher than 3200. I would just enable DOCP(XMP), set the voltage if you want to but the XMP setting should set it at 1.35.



You are just asking for problems by enabling the X.M.P. timings that are tuned for Intel memory controller. In auto it should put the timings at JEDEC which should be plenty loose enough for 3600MT/s. Tighten them after you find tour maximum frequency. Also add IMC and SA voltage as necessary to get it to work. If your board traces suck then you might also need more DRAM voltage to improve signal strength. Read your motherboard manual and learn all of your BIOS settings before attempting to go beyond AM4 specification.


----------



## colind88 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi there- I have a similar combo and experienced exactly the same issue as OP.  First off the original bios has an issue and getting to 3600 was impossible with the NEOs - I could do 3200 at 14cl but it would not boot at 3600 even when using D.O.C.P.  So first thing - update your bios to 1201 which is the latest and hey presto the NEOs are all good. DOCP or manual up to you - I use DOCP which will automatically lock in 1.35V which is the recommended voltage.  I also lock in FLCK at 1800.  Small issue but the DOCP leaves trc on auto which is incorrect - lock in 52 for the correct setting.  That should solve your issues.  NB I can do the NEOs @ 3600 at 14cl with 1.44V but have opted for the standard for multiple reasons.


----------



## potato580+ (Feb 6, 2020)

i run mine at 3333mhz xmp prof 2 on 1.34v, altho im failed to get max speed 3.6ghz becouse of motherboard limited, just use xmp or memory try it, both worked well


----------



## Snootch (Feb 6, 2020)

damric said:


> You are just asking for problems by enabling the X.M.P. timings that are tuned for Intel memory controller. In auto it should put the timings at JEDEC which should be plenty loose enough for 3600MT/s. Tighten them after you find tour maximum frequency. Also add IMC and SA voltage as necessary to get it to work. If your board traces suck then you might also need more DRAM voltage to improve signal strength. Read your motherboard manual and learn all of your BIOS settings before attempting to go beyond AM4 specification.



Sorry but your understanding of XMP is flawed. And lol on the reading tips. Thanks man. XMP is just a beefed up set of timings and voltage. What kind of "trouble" am I asking for by using it? The worst that would happen is not booting. If you are going to be overclocking and tightening timings, this will happen anyway. If you boot and are stable with XMP enabled you are just fine and for most this works but telling AMD users to never enable XMP is just not right.

BTW, I'm running well beyond the XMP spec of my memory but XMP ran great on all sticks I've used it on. Yes some sets of memory may have timings for Intel but they can also use it for AMD. Just do your research before buying them.

At least with my MB, if I turn off XMP and put it at 3600 it won't boot or if I set all manual settings but disable XMP, Windows boots extremely slow and won't load past the login screen. I HAVE to have it enabled. JEDEC for my sticks is 15-15-15-50. That's more like an end goal at 3600 than "loose timings" to find your max freq. But you are on the right track. But in the end go auto XMP at the rated speed or if you want to OC go manual for everything with a couple exceptions. But getting the max freq you leave all but primary on auto till you find it then you want to go manual.

To get there I used these:

DDR4 OC Guide
Demystifying Memory Overclocking on Ryzen: OC Guidelines and Explaining Subtimings, Resistances, Voltages, and More!

Lot's of great info there. I summed up the bit about finding max freq on Ryzen 3000:

Set DRAM voltage to 1.40v. If you're using Micron/SpecTek ICs, excluding Rev. E, set 1.35v.
Set primary timings to 16-20-20-40 (tCL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS).
Make sure that the Infinity Fabric frequency (FCLK) is set to half your effective DRAM frequency.
Increase the DRAM frequency until it doesn't boot into Windows any more. (Manually set FCLK past 3600)
Run a memory tester of your choice.
If you crash/freeze/BSOD or get an error, drop the DRAM frequency by a notch and test again. If stable save the profile in the bios
Here you can either tighten up the timings or go for an even higher freq. 
To go higher:

Loosen primary timings to 18-22-22-42
Increase DRAM voltage to 1.45v.
Repeat steps 4-6 from above.
Once stable tighten up the timings
It's all a PITA and took me an entire weekend plus a bit more random and unneeded fiddling till I just left it alone. I know I can tighten things up more (not going past 3800) but that's for another day. Lots of fun and frustration but worth it. If you can get some B-die I highly recommend it.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Feb 6, 2020)

Guys thanks for the tips. But - and please don’t get me wrong here - i’m not trying to build a spaceship in order to go to the moon. Remember i’m new to this, and i am not looking to overclock for the moment - so all these terms you are throwing around: “jedec, pita, fclk, docp” is like speaking chinese to me....and i’m not chinese just to make it clear.

I just want it up and running in the most basic/easy way for now, all the manual stuff i will eventually research, but now my priority is just hitting the 3600MHz i paid for, without having to fiddle with timings, voltages, etc.

So again, do i just activate XMP and that’s it - i’m good to go from there - or do i need to do more in BIOS?


----------



## londiste (Feb 6, 2020)

This kit?








						F4-3600C16Q-64GTZN - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 64GB (4x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com
				




It is optimized for Ryzen, has your motherboard in QVL and pretty sure 3950X is best bet for memory anyway.
Activating XMP should be one-and-done deal in this situation.


----------



## Emiliano85 (Feb 6, 2020)

londiste said:


> This kit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately "only" this:









						F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 64GB (4x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com
				




Does your comment still apply?


----------



## londiste (Feb 6, 2020)

Yes. The entire Trident Z Neo series is AMD optimized, that is kind of its main selling point.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 6, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Unfortunately "only" this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, according to G.Skill this kit is compatible with X570 crosshair VIII hero.

When you enter BIOS, are you on easy mode?
The one that has all general info of the system with memory on the right side?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Guys thanks for the tips. But - and please don’t get me wrong here - i’m not trying to build a spaceship in order to go to the moon. Remember i’m new to this, and i am not looking to overclock for the moment - so all these terms you are throwing around: “jedec, pita, fclk, docp” is like speaking chinese to me....and i’m not chinese just to make it clear.
> 
> I just want it up and running in the most basic/easy way for now, all the manual stuff i will eventually research, but now my priority is just hitting the 3600MHz i paid for, without having to fiddle with timings, voltages, etc.
> 
> So again, do i just activate XMP and that’s it - i’m good to go from there - or do i need to do more in BIOS?


By default the system loads at a low speed (called JEDEC) for the platform for compatibility reasons. 

64GB and that speed is going to take effort and manual tweaking. Typically XMP does in fact work on AMD (especially if it is on your QVL list as that is where it is tested - right @damric?). That said, if it actually works depends on the IMC (Integrated memory controller) and how good it is.

I would be sure you are on the latest motherboard bios and try to enable XMP/DOCP. If it doesn't boot, add a bit of SOC voltage (voltage for the IMC) and see if it gets squared away.. But due to the 64GB and 'high' speed (for the platform) XMP/DOCP likely isn't possible.

Although you are not an overclocker, knowing what voltage is for what will help you in your endeavor here since it may not be plug and play.


----------



## bug (Feb 6, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Guys thanks for the tips. But - and please don’t get me wrong here - i’m not trying to build a spaceship in order to go to the moon. Remember i’m new to this, and i am not looking to overclock for the moment - so all these terms you are throwing around: “jedec, pita, fclk, docp” is like speaking chinese to me....and i’m not chinese just to make it clear.
> 
> I just want it up and running in the most basic/easy way for now, all the manual stuff i will eventually research, but now my priority is just hitting the 3600MHz i paid for, without having to fiddle with timings, voltages, etc.
> 
> So again, do i just activate XMP and that’s it - i’m good to go from there - or do i need to do more in BIOS?


Well, the thing is 3600 is only supported by overclocking, so you'll pretty much have to get your hands dirty 
Without overclocking, Ryzen supports up to 3200 memory. But manufacturers are lazy and only include profiles for 2133 and the advertised speeds. The profile for advertised speeds is XMP, so it is only enabled on demand. You haven't enabled that and haven't overclocked manually, thus your RAM starts at the default 2133 frequency.


----------



## damric (Feb 6, 2020)

1st. @EarthDog yes*

*in theory, but really no.

I'm going to explain this, but I got to start baby steps first so bare with me.

JEDEC. What is it?

It's an industry wide standard set so that any RAM (of the same generation) can run on any motherboard, with any CPU, whether that be Ryzen, Ryzen+, Ryzen 2, or Skylake, or whatever. Example: you buy a random stick of RAM, you put it into your new motherboard and CPU that just came out of the box, turn it on and it POSTS. It might not be at the speed and timings that are advertised on your box, because if it is faster than JEDEC spec, then it is considered overclocking.





Example JEDEC DDR4, these are always the same and 1.2v, and that's the point of JEDEC:









						Crucial 4GB DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000) Desktop Memory Model CT4G4DFS8213 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Crucial 4GB DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000) Desktop Memory Model CT4G4DFS8213 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				











						Crucial 4GB DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) SR x8 DIMM 288-Pin - CT4G4DFS824A - Newegg.com
					

Buy Crucial 4GB DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) SR x8 DIMM 288-Pin - CT4G4DFS824A with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				











						Crucial 4GB Single DDR4 2666 MT/s (PC4-21300) CL19 x8 UDIMM 288-Pin Memory - CT4G4DFS8266 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Crucial 4GB Single DDR4 2666 MT/s (PC4-21300) CL19 x8 UDIMM 288-Pin Memory - CT4G4DFS8266 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				











						Crucial 4GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model CT4G4DFS632A - Newegg.com
					

Buy Crucial 4GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model CT4G4DFS632A with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Newegg shopping upgraded ™




					www.newegg.com
				




Example: You bought some Neo 3600MT/s because it has shiny lights even though you have no idea how RAM really works. You put it in your motherboard and it posts at one of the JEDEC speeds programmed into the SPD table on the RAM, probably 2133MT/s CL15. You get pissed, so you post here, and here we are. Now if you enter your BIOS and set frequency to 3200MT/s and leave everything on AUTO (not X.M.P.), it should POST with the DDR4-3200 JEDEC frequency and timings, CL20...but at least it will work. It's guaranteed to work if your RAM and CPU are rated that high because it's an industry standard.

Now what about X.M.P.?

That is an Intel standard, period. It's spec'd by Intel in cooperation with the memory manufacturer to work on Intel memory controllers.









						Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (Intel® XMP) and Overclock RAM
					

Intel® XMP allows you to overclock DDR3/DDR4 RAM memory with unlocked Intel® processors to perform beyond standard for the best gaming performance.




					www.intel.com
				




Yes @EarthDog here is a processor QVL 

Can it work on AMD. Yes, sometimes it can, but it is not guaranteed because the timings are often too aggressive for AMD memory controller without additional tuning.

Some memory manufacturers will advertise "AMD ready", and what that means is they loosened some secondary timings in the X.M.P. profile so it's more likely to work, but still not guaranteed without some manual tuning.

In the past, AMD tried to come up with an equivalent standard for AMD processors called A.M.P. but that never really caught on with vendors. Hopefully if AMD gets the resources, we will see A.M.P. again with an AMD QVL.

But, but, but my QVL???

You read it on a QVL, so you still think it's just going to work out of the box right?

First of all, there's technically actually 3 QVL's: one for the processor, once for the motherboard, and one for the RAM.

Example: Ryzen 2 is guaranteed to work with RAM speed up to JEDEC 3200MT/s per AMD specification. Any faster than that is not guaranteed and is considered overclocking.

AMD RYZEN SPEC SHEET See they only cover JEDEC speeds, but of course you can overclock to go faster out of spec.

INTEL X.M.P. QVL See how detailed it is with specifics like BIOS version ect, but still does not tell you what voltages were used on the memory controller itself.

Your motherboard manufacturer has a QVL, but they don't tell you exactly what settings they used. They could have checked the RAM at JEDEC speeds, or X.M.P. or manually tuned. They don't specify what voltages they used. They could have had a silicon lottery memory controller, or maybe not. Maybe they pushed 1.4v through the memory controller and 1.5v through the DIMM, maybe they didn't. Every board manufacturer has a different method of validation, so if you are only looking at your motherboard QVL then you are a fool. Go ahead, email support from each company and see how many totally different answers you get. You won't get anything in writing except some generic marketing talk, and that's because they don't want to get sued.

ALSO THEY DON'T TELL YOU WHAT BIOS THEY USED FOR THE TEST.

Example of an X570 QVL and that's one of the more detailed ones.

Your memory manufacturer also has a QVL. See motherboard QVL. Example OMG they don't tell you anything useful at all in that one.

Still trusting those QVLs?

Ok now all of the above is true and not refutable. Call it the ten commandments of RAM or whatever you want. But that doesn't mean you can't tune your RAM for more performance. You just need to learn how. I would start by reading your motherboard manual and getting familiar with the terms in your BIOS. I would stay away from forums like Reddit and Github and stick with reading guides from veteran overclockers like 1USMUS. His Ryzen memory software is pretty nice too and will get you in the ballpark of what your platform is capable.

Edited for spelling, swearing, and added some more links including CPU QVL for @EarthDog


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2020)

damric said:


> You read it on a QVL, so you still think it's just going to work out of the box right?
> 
> First of all, there's technically actually 3 QVL's: one for the processor, once for the motherboard, and one for the RAM.


The reason why it will not work out of the box isn't because it is not multiple QVL lists (which, I've never seen one for a processor - they just rate max for the platform) is because of the environment. Read: the bios version and the quality of the IMC on the CPU (and of course the sticks).


damric said:


> Your motherboard manufacturer has a QVL, but they don't tell you exactly what settings they used. They could have checked the RAM at JEDEC speeds, or X.M.P. or manually tuned. They don't specify what voltages they used. They could have had a silicon lottery memory controller, or maybe not. Maybe they pushed 1.4v through the memory controller and 1.5v through the DIMM, maybe they didn't. Every board manufacturer has a different method of validation, so if you are only looking at your motherboard QVL then you are a fool. *Go ahead, email support from each company and see how many totally different answers you get.*


This is actually the reason why I tagged, you... I told you already I heard back from GSkill and they stated their list is tested at the speeds of the sticks. Not JEDEC, not manually tuned timings, XMP/DOCP - what the sticks are rated for on the box. As far as voltage for the CPU, of course SOC voltage (AMD, SA/IO for Intel) may be changed when running faster than spec... it is what it is... and that will vary from system to system. But DRAM voltage is tested at what it is rated on the box. All they are saying is, "yes, these work as described on this motherboard at the rated speeds on the box". I've NEVER EVER double checked against multiple (mobo and memory) QVL lists. I think I'm about 100+/100+ over the last 15 years..........and clearly not a fool.

For the record, I heard back from a mobo vendor as well, same story... if it is on the QVL, it is tested at the rated speeds and voltage for the sticks. Please, stop the FUD there.


----------



## damric (Feb 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> The reason why it will not work out of the box isn't because it is not multiple QVL lists (which, I've never seen one for a processor - they just rate max for the platform) is because of the environment. Read: the bios version and the quality of the IMC on the CPU (and of course the sticks).
> This is actually the reason why I tagged, you... I told you already I heard back from GSkill and they stated their list is tested at the speeds of the sticks. Not JEDEC, not manually tuned timings, XMP/DOCP - what the sticks are rated for on the box. As far as voltage for the CPU, of course SOC voltage (AMD, SA/IO for Intel) may be changed when running faster than spec... it is what it is... and that will vary from system to system. But DRAM voltage is tested at what it is rated on the box. All they are saying is, "yes, these work as described on this motherboard at the rated speeds on the box". I've NEVER EVER double checked against multiple (mobo and memory) QVL lists. I think I'm about 100+/100+ over the last 15 years..........and clearly not a fool.
> 
> For the record, I heard back from a mobo vendor as well, same story... if it is on the QVL, it is tested at the rated speeds and voltage for the sticks. Please, stop the FUD there.



Check multiple vendors and compare notes. BTW G.Skill offered me a job about 8 years ago but I turned them down.

There is nothing I stated above that is wrong. JEDEC is JEDEC. You cannot refute that. X.M.P. is X.M.P. You can not refute that.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2020)

damric said:


> Check multiple vendors and compare notes. BTW G.Skill offered me a job about 8 years ago but I turned them down.
> 
> There is nothing I stated above that is wrong. JEDEC is JEDEC. You cannot refute that. X.M.P. is X.M.P. You can not refute that.


As I said, I reached out and heard back from a memory vendor and mobo vendor... so far 2/2 (they test at rated speeds and voltage of the sticks). I'll let you know when I hear back from others. But, it isn't looking good. Funny how it was initially a broad statement about vendors testing on auto, now the story is all are different...whatever fits the narrative I guess..... 

The FUD you are spreading is in reference to checking multiple QVL lists and how vendors test...again, 2/2 so far... I will let you know if that changes.


----------



## damric (Feb 6, 2020)

You can see AMD's Ryzen memory specification here:



			https://www.amd.com/en/products/specifications/processors/15571+15576+11776+1736+1896+2466
		


Not sure what's in your noggin, but I am an ETN, and if you know what that is then you know where you are on the knowledge food chain.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2020)

damric said:


> You can see AMD's Ryzen memory specification here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Ryzen specifications... they all say 3200 MHz for Zen2 (Zen+ is 2933, Zen is 2666...) as that is the max spec for the platform(s). This is NOT a QVL list for CPUs. It is a specification for the IMC. 

*F*ear, *U*ncertainty, *D*oubt. Stop the spread!


----------



## infrared (Feb 6, 2020)

Stahp! Don't make me thread ban you both after you gave good help to OP.


----------



## damric (Feb 6, 2020)

infrared said:


> Stahp! Don't make me thread ban you both after you gave good help to OP.



Sorry I didn't see your message until after I posted again.

I'm going to leave.

There is no doubt in my mind that @EarthDog is intelligent, informed (somewhat), and is a competent system tuner. OP, he won't lead you wrong, even though we differ on our train of thoughts here.

But I'll leave you with this:









						F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC - QVL - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Check to see if your motherboard model is on the QVL for F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC. Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 64GB (4x16GB).




					www.gskill.com
				










			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_FORMULA/ROG_Crosshair_VIII_Series_Memory_QVL_190801.pdf


----------



## NoJuan999 (Feb 6, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Guys thanks for the tips. But - and please don’t get me wrong here - i’m not trying to build a spaceship in order to go to the moon. Remember i’m new to this, and i am not looking to overclock for the moment - so all these terms you are throwing around: “jedec, pita, fclk, docp” is like speaking chinese to me....and i’m not chinese just to make it clear.
> 
> I just want it up and running in the most basic/easy way for now, all the manual stuff i will eventually research, but now my priority is just hitting the 3600MHz i paid for, without having to fiddle with timings, voltages, etc.
> 
> So again, do i just activate XMP and that’s it - i’m good to go from there - or do i need to do more in BIOS?


Yes, just enter the BIOS and enter Advanced Mode, then click on the AI Tweaking Tab and set the AI Overclock Tuner setting to DOCP.
It should automatically select the correct DOCP (XMP) Profile for your RAM kit.
It should be similar to this (except yours should be 3600, not 3200):


----------



## Emiliano85 (Feb 6, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Yes, according to G.Skill this kit is compatible with X570 crosshair VIII hero.
> 
> When you enter BIOS, are you on easy mode?
> The one that has all general info of the system with memory on the right side?


Yes as default i am. But can enter advanced mode no prob.?


----------



## Snootch (Feb 6, 2020)

damric said:


> Throw away everything snootch posted. He's wrong. I've been a member of JEDEC for years, 24 year electronics engineer, ETN, blah, blah, blah...
> 
> 1st. @EarthDog yes*
> 
> ...


 I don't see how everything I said was wrong. And I was simply telling what I had experienced but I was mainly responding to the statement that AMD users should not use XMP because it's all designed for Intel. You said what I said in that memory manufacturers will time XMP for Ryzen specifically. All I said was try XMP or in his case DOCP (Asus). Reading what you wrote makes it seem like getting RAM rated and sold at 3600 and for Ryzen that there's good chance it won't work. Sure it's anecdotal but if it was as bad as you say, there'd be a lot more people posting about it. So you can say all you want about it and specs and blah blah blah, but I just don't see it in the real world.

Also, and this is just how it is on the Asus board I have, if I turn off DOCP, and put in all manual settings including voltages, I can not get stable past 3200mhz. If I then just enable DOCP, leaving all the same timings I had before, I'm performing beautifully. 

I don't want to get into it any further with you because you are obviously the smartest one on this board, but I do have to question that by blindly discounting anyone else other than 1usmus and to stick to his guides. First off, his Ryzen overclocking guide hasn't been updated since April of last year and doesn't cover Zen 2 at all since well, it wasn't out yet. And second, you talk about XMP and how "Intel" it is while praising the Mem calculator which bases all of it's timings on what? JEDEC?? No, XMP profiles on the chip. At least on my sticks his 3600mhz Safe timings were identical to XMP. 

I'm not claiming to know everything, I'm not a electrical engineer, but claiming that every single thing I said was wrong then you go on to actually back up a lot of what I said is odd to me. And for everyone else, don't limit yourself in learning all of this stuff. Reddit and a ton of other sites (odd you said not to listen to anyone on Github) have a ton of good info. If you limit yourself to a single source you're only limiting yourself. /r/AMD on reddit has A LOT of good info and AMD themselves are very active on the board.


----------



## GLD (Feb 6, 2020)

OP, don't forget your rig may be able to run 2 sticks of ram at 3600, but it may or may not with 4 sticks. You may be able to find that in the QVL.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 8, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Yes as default i am. But can enter advanced mode no prob.?


I'm in the same situation with my setup and I have the same problem 2133 I have tried a couple of things and I'm no further with it. I'm trying to figure this stuff out myself


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 8, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> I'm in the same situation with my setup and I have the same problem 2133 I have tried a couple of things and I'm no further with it. I'm trying to figure this stuff out myself



Basically you have 2 options: enable the XMP profile in the bios and the ram should run at the speed and with the timings indicated on the box, or manually input these timings in the bios, once you have determined them via third-party software, namely the ryzen dram calculator - https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/

The consensus appears to be that it is better to manually insert the timings, but many people are simply enabling XMP and seem to be happy enough with the results.

I will shortly be in a similar situation, so I have been trying to read as much documentation relating to this issue as possible, but I am no expert. Fortunately, this forum is filled with experts who will be able to help with further queries.

As a starting point, I found the following video quite useful in showing the process involved when using the dram-calculator:










Hope this helps to point you in the right direction.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 8, 2020)

My dude... you don't want your email listed like that on a public forum... lol

PM the guy.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> My dude... you don't want your email listed like that on a public forum... lol
> 
> PM the guy.


Thank you for heads up stupid move. This better?


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 8, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> Greatly appreciated your help I'm bit lost and found out I'm definitely old school and all the help you guys are doing for me thank you again
> 
> Great video explained alot I have to work on and learn
> 
> ...



I will help as much as I can, but I haven't built a computer in many years, and all the information I provide is purely from a theoretical standpoint. You would be better advised to seek knowledge here, where you can get opinions from people who have actually got their hands dirty and know what they are talking about:









						AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
					

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I will be building a rig in the near future with a Ryzen 3600 and I will try to break down the approach that I will be following, it may help you. This assumes that I don't simply enter the bios and enable the XMP settings, I have not ruled that out yet. Bear in mind that as you increase memory speeds, you may reach a stage where you are unable to boot, which will require you to reset the bios, the first the thing to do is to find out how to do this on your specific motherboard (button at the back or jumper on the board itself).

I intend to buy ram rated to run at 3600mhz cl16. I am aware that the bios will not run the ram at this speed at first boot.

Once I have installed Windows, I will download and run the freeware version of Thaiphoon Burner, available here:



			Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website
		


This will read all the information relating to my ram, which I will export to the desktop as a html report. I will then import this report into the ryzen dram calculator linked above. I will input any further information required by the calculator and have it calculate the "safe" option settings to run at 3600mhz. The ram is rated to run at 1.35v, so I assume that the "safe" setting will suggest a voltage close to that. Now it is simply a question of putting these suggested values into the bios. Unfortunately each bios adopts its own naming scheme, so you may need to clarify how the term in the calculator actually appears in your bios, before you start.

Finally, I will set the Fclk to 1800, as this matches the ram speed (1800x2 = 3600).

This should get my ram running at the advertised speed, or alternatively, as stated, I may simply go into the bios at the start and enable XMP.

I can't really give you any more help, it would be a question of the blind leading the blind.

Good luck.


----------



## Fastjagman (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks I appreciate it good luck to, and what board are you going to use?


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 8, 2020)

Fastjagman said:


> Thanks I appreciate it good luck to, and what board are you going to use?



The MSI Mortar Max, assuming that B550 boards have not been released by that time.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 8, 2020)

Mr McC said:


> as stated, I may simply go into the bios at the start and enable XMP.


Start there.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Emiliano85 said:


> Yes as default i am. But can enter advanced mode no prob.?


Sorry for the late replay!
Yes of course you can enter the advanced mode.

Before anything try what @NoJuan999 suggests here... with this screenshot.


NoJuan999 said:


> Yes, just enter the BIOS and enter Advanced Mode, then click on the AI Tweaking Tab and set the AI Overclock Tuner setting to DOCP.
> It should automatically select the correct DOCP (XMP) Profile for your RAM kit.
> It should be similar to this (except yours should be 3600, not 3200):
> View attachment 144197



If that is no successfull then you can go fully manual for DRAM settings, but first thing first...


----------



## alphamachina (Mar 5, 2020)

I've got the same issue. First of all, I've already updated the BIOS to the latest version.

I'm running (G.Skill Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) on the ASUS X570-E Strix Gaming motherboard, and I've never had issues like this getting RAM to run at the rated clock speeds. Corsair Vengeance on my older z270x motherboard ran 32GB at 3600MHz all day long with no issues by just enabling XMP. On this ASUS motherboard, and with this new RAM, I'm enabling DOCP and it shows the profile set for 2400MHz. Did I get ripped off or something? The box doesn't show the speeds, so I'm just going by what the Amazon page shows: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WTS8T2W/

The timings on Amazon show CL16-19-19-39, but the timings in the BIOS show 2400MHz at 15-15-15-*. I'm starting to think these people sent me the wrong RAM here. 

EDIT: Yep, those bastards sent me cheaper RAM for the price of the 3600MHz sticks. In HWiNFO, they're showing up as "G Skill F4-2400C15-16GTZR". So, I contacted Amazon support, and got bounced around until I finally got to their technical support person, told them I'd be without my PC while I sent these off and waited to order the correct ones. She REALLY hooked me up, told me to KEEP these and they'd refund me the full amount so I could order what I need. I'm dumbfounded right now. Wow..


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 5, 2020)

alphamachina said:


> I've got the same issue. First of all, I've already updated the BIOS to the latest version.
> 
> I'm running (G.Skill Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) on the ASUS X570-E Strix Gaming motherboard, and I've never had issues like this getting RAM to run at the rated clock speeds. Corsair Vengeance on my older z270x motherboard ran 32GB at 3600MHz all day long with no issues by just enabling XMP. On this ASUS motherboard, and with this new RAM, I'm enabling DOCP and it shows the profile set for 2400MHz. Did I get ripped off or something? The box doesn't show the speeds, so I'm just going by what the Amazon page shows: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WTS8T2W/
> 
> The timings on Amazon show CL16-19-19-39, but the timings in the BIOS show 2400MHz at 15-15-15-*. I'm starting to think these people sent me the wrong RAM here.


I linked Thaiphoon Burner above, it will allow you to identify your RAM.


----------



## alphamachina (Mar 5, 2020)

Mr McC said:


> I linked Thaiphoon Burner above, it will allow you to identify your RAM.


I did it using HWINFO, and they're most certainly a lower MHz RAM. I edited my original post to show this ^ Though, I can see how they might send out the wrong RAM. The G Skill box has NO identifying serial numbers, bar codes, nothing. It just says "TridentZ NEO Ryzen AMD" on it, with a picture of the RAM on the front and a little window showing the stick inside. The back talks about a bunch of marketing garbage with "Made in Taiwan" but no identifying markers what-so-ever.


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 5, 2020)

alphamachina said:


> I did it using HWINFO, and they're most certainly a lower MHz RAM. I edited my original post to show this ^ Though, I can see how they might send out the wrong RAM. The G Skill box has NO identifying serial numbers, bar codes, nothing. It just says "TridentZ NEO Ryzen AMD" on it, with a picture of the RAM on the front and a little window showing the stick inside. The back talks about a bunch of marketing garbage with "Made in Taiwan" but no identifying markers what-so-ever.



The sticks should have serial number labels on them which will also tell you what sticks they are etc.









Mr McC said:


> I linked Thaiphoon Burner above, it will allow you to identify your RAM.



That's too complicated for ppl who don't know how to setup their ram. It's easier to use cpuz, hit the SPD tab and far right column shows maximum rated speed and main timings.


----------



## alphamachina (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah, it's the same as what HWINFO shows. And if I'm not mistaken, I've been seeing A LOT of people with this issue, unable to get this RAM above 2133 or 2400MHz. I think a lot of them could be ordering it on Amazon and being sent the wrong thing, but not double checking if it's legit or not. Not to mention, this RAM is nearly 4 years old, so there's no way it's optimized for Ryzen 3000. What a farce. 









thesmokingman said:


> The sticks should have serial number labels on them which will also tell you what sticks they are etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how to set up RAM when it's the correct RAM, been building PC's for two decades. I didn't think I needed to check the RAM sticks when I put them in the system. This is only the second time in more than 10 years that I've received the wrong part. Lucky, I guess. Or unlucky? No idea. Ryzen Calc and Thaiphoon Burner seem like great tools, and I'll likely try them out to see where I can get with the Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR4 3600 (supposed to often times be Samsung B-die or E-die) I just ordered, so we'll see. Also, I already had HWINFO on hand, so that's what I used.


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 5, 2020)

alphamachina said:


> Yeah, it's the same as what HWINFO shows. And if I'm not mistaken, I've been seeing A LOT of people with this issue, unable to get this RAM above 2133 or 2400MHz. I think a lot of them could be ordering it on Amazon and being sent the wrong thing, but not double checking if it's legit or not. Not to mention, this RAM is nearly 4 years old, so there's no way it's optimized for Ryzen 3000. What a farce. View attachment 147278View attachment 147279View attachment 147280
> 
> 
> I know how to set up RAM when it's the correct RAM, been building PC's for two decades. I didn't think I needed to check the RAM sticks when I put them in the system. This is only the second time in more than 10 years that I've received the wrong part. Lucky, I guess. Or unlucky? No idea. Ryzen Calc and Thaiphoon Burner seem like great tools, and I'll likely try them out to see where I can get with the Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR4 3600 (supposed to often times be Samsung B-die or E-die) I just ordered, so we'll see. Also, I already had HWINFO on hand, so that's what I used.



*You know, those are not even the right ram yea*, putting aside the incorrect speed for a moment.? Look closely at the pic of the Neos vs the old style RGB you recieved.


----------



## Shamejais (Feb 26, 2021)

Emiliano85 said:


> As title states my brand new 64GB of G.Skill ram shows as 2133MHz despite being 3600MHz CL16 ones. They are on the qvl of my Asus Crosshair VIII Hero X570 mobo. which i run with my Ryzen 3950X. Whole build is new.
> 
> Why is this happening - and do i just change it in BIOS or how do i get them to run as they should? New to building.
> 
> Thanks.



Why should i do ANYTHING AT ALL, if i bought Mobo with 3600MHz support and RAM with 3600MHz  -  STARTING TO HATE AMD for this crap  (angry, terribly)


----------

